# BCBS & CMS MA Training Requirements?



## lakeeyevicky (Apr 9, 2009)

Hello Everyone.
I am in Florida and recently received a packet from BCBS stating that because we were considered by CMS definition a "First Tier" or "Downstream" entity, all employees must complete CMS Mandated Fraud and Abuse Training program. Is anyone else aware of this?

Vicki Durden
Lake Eye Associates


----------



## Joannemcnamara (Apr 9, 2009)

*Joanne CPC*

does this help?

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/Transmittals/Downloads/R56MCM.pdf

Also, check your regional carrier


----------

